# Haulage!!! - Graftobian, MAC, Sephora & Shu Uemura



## MUALindsay (Mar 1, 2010)

I needed to start working on my "kit", so I ordered some goodies for it... and some for myself, obviously! This was spread out over a few weeks in February.

From Camera Ready Cosmetics:
Grafotbian Palette, Palette Knife, HD Corrector Palette, Cool Lips Palette, HD Neutral #1 Palette & HD Cool #1 Palette.








From MAC:
Crushed Metal Pigments: Stacked 1! & Viva Glam Gaga l/s.
15 Pan Palette, Mineralize Cream Foundation - NC15, Full Fuchsia Blush, Color #3 Quad, Very Violet e/s, Lala e/s, Rosy Outlook e/s, #130 Brush, Penultimate Brow Marker, True Babe l/g, Hush Hush Rose l/g, Viva Glam Cyndi l/s, Pink Burst l/s, Bubbles l/s & Show Orchid l/s.
























From Sephora:
YSL #29 Opera Rose l/s, NARS Kuala Lumpur duo & NARS Orgasm Illuminator












From Shu Uemura:
High Performance Balancing Cleansing Oil - Fresh & #18 Natural Goat Foundation Brush












Then I went shopping this weekend and from MAC I picked up 2 spare 15 pan palettes and 2 6 pan blush palettes, 208, 316, 168, 204 & Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation in C2. I got a UDPP for my Kit and HerCut Long Layers Catalyst from Sephora as well as Bumble & Bumble Surf Spray & Does It All from a Salon in the mall.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice haul your so lucky to get the stacked 1 crushed metal pigments they are sold out on the site.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

very nice haul


----------



## Nicque (Mar 2, 2010)

super duper nice haul


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome haul!!!! Enjoy your awesome goodies!!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 3, 2010)

holy heck! i'd be one happy mama if i got to purchase that much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how are you liking the gratobian items? heard it on a few beauty blogs, but wasn't sure if i should try it out!


----------



## MUALindsay (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_holy heck! i'd be one happy mama if i got to purchase that much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how are you liking the gratobian items? heard it on a few beauty blogs, but wasn't sure if i should try it out!_

 
So far, so good! The correctors ROCK! I need a bit more practice with the foundations, but they are super creamy.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## mirauk (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome Haul!!!
I'm off to Shu Uemura on Saturday... gonna pop into Space NK to check out the new NARS range too now


----------

